# Osb



## Bnnmarsh (Aug 19, 2020)

I am trying to refinish a basement for someone but am having a hard time deciding to go drywall over the OSB finish they have already or just trying to do a joint compound over the osb, sand smooth, and prime and paint it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Magnum Drywall (Oct 12, 2014)

Overlay with 1/4" or 3/8th's drywall. Grain will constantly show through if skimmed out.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

You could probably get away with tow coats of oil based kilz over the osb to seal it. Then a full skimout two coats over the entire surface, touchup and sand of the entire surface. That is a lot more work than a layer of sheetrock.


----------

